# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Касперский нашел бекдор на сайте

## Steel

Здравствуйте!
На сайте _armadagrup.ru касперский нашел backdoor.php.phpshell.dc в файле paginate.class.php
Как справиться с этим зверем?

И как предотвратить дальнейшее заражение?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Проблема еще актуальна?

----------


## Steel

> Проблема еще актуальна?


Да. Удалил файл с вирусом с сервера(смотрел прогер, дал добро на удаление, сказал, что там только вредоносный код). Теперь раз в день-два выдает ошибку:

Warning: require_once(/home/virtwww/w_armadagrup-ru_3ed2ea84/http/manager/includes/options.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/virtwww/w_armadagrup-ru_3ed2ea84/http/index.php on line 91 Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/home/virtwww/w_armadagrup-ru_3ed2ea84/http/manager/includes/options.php' (include_path='.:') in /home/virtwww/w_armadagrup-ru_3ed2ea84/http/index.php on line 91

https://yadi.sk/i/qLZmnyNe3KHadA

Приходится восстанавливаться из бекапа.

----------


## Aleksandra

Сам файлик сохранился?

----------


## Steel

К сожалению нет. Хотел сохранить, но касперский убил его сразу

----------


## Aleksandra

А если из карантина достать?

----------


## Steel

Можно попробовать если он там сохранился. Как это правильно сделать и выложить сюда?

----------


## Aleksandra

Должен сохранится. Для начала нужно временно отключить защиту, ну а потом зайти в карантин и восстановить файл на рабочий стол. Этот файл сжать в архив с паролем virus и отправить мне с помощью личного сообщения. После можно включить защиту антивируса.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Учтите вредоносный шелл мог попасть и в бэкапы. Было бы не плохо их проверить. Кстати, у вас хостинг, vps или выделенный сервер?

----------


## Steel

У меня хостинг. Файл отправил в лс

----------


## Aleksandra

Спасибо, файлик у меня. Если опять возникнут проблемы с вирусами после того как развернете бэкап или просто захотите полностью проверить сайт пишите сюда или в личку. Для этого в обязательном порядке нужны бэкапы сайта.

----------


## Steel

Хорошо

----------

